#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-15
<dscassel> Meeting time!
<dscassel> Agenda is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2010-11-14
<dscassel> Feel free to introduce yourselves.  I'm Darcy and I'm going to be facilitating.  I'm in Waterloo, ON.
<ZykoticK9> George from Ottawa.  Hello all.
<BobJonkman> I'm Bob, in Elmira, just north of Waterloo
<hypatia> I'm Leigh, I'm in Toronto, and have been a bit of a flake lately :)
<dscassel> Mass call! [thor] jaguar rgreening txwikinger FiReSTaRT kenjy RobotGrrl billybigrigger ilan IdleOne Kulag sipherdee willwh cxo SmartSsa zul Infoverload starcraftman
<dscassel> Hi ZykoticK9! Did you guys have the Ubuntu Hour last week?
<RobotGrrl> Hi ^^
<RobotGrrl> ooooh this is a meeting? nifty!
<ZykoticK9> dscassel, yup - only 3 people showed up though (my fault for not advertising)
<FiReSTaRT> yo yo yo
<dscassel> Hi RobotGrrl. We're settling in for a bit of a meeting.
<RobotGrrl> nice!! :D
<BobJonkman> 3 people is good.
<dscassel> ZykoticK9: Awesome. :D
<hypatia> wooo meeting
<cxo> huh?
<dscassel> cxo: Meeting!  We're going to talk about Ubuntu Canada stuffs.
<dscassel> If you've never been before, let us know where you're from and (briefly) what you do, Ubuntu-wise.
<FiReSTaRT> im just gonna step out for a quick smoke before we REALLY get into it :)
 * FiReSTaRT brb
<dscassel> Sure.
<vikram> Yup, from Ottawa, just a hacker. , and yes, that was me who left :)
<vikram> Long time Redhat/Fedora convert
<dscassel> vikram: Welcome!
<dscassel> vikram: ZykoticK9 runs the monthly Ubuntu Hour in Ottawa, if you've never been.
<dscassel> I'll give people a minute or two more to wander in.
 * BobJonkman waits impatiently for the cookies to be brought out
<vikram> I've been writing a lot of GTK code recently. And been keen on the idea of formerly contributing to Ubuntu, if it could pay the bills
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I didn't bring any cookies. But if you're willing to share...
<dscassel> vikram: Ah, everyone's fondest dream. :)
<dscassel> Anyway, let's get this thing going...
<vikram> Very work in progress app that I have high hopes for, one day, http://amatory.sourceforge.net/
<dscassel> Like I said, agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2010-11-14
<dscassel> Re-approval!
<dscassel> We submitted our application and wait patiently for an official response.
 * FiReSTaRT back
<dscassel> Looks good, though.  We have several votes in our favour so far. No complaints.
<hypatia> awesome
<dscassel> The application is here, incidentally: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2010
<dscassel> I was hoping we'd hear back by the meeting, but it may be a day or two yet.  I'll post to the ML when I hear officially.
<dscassel> Administrivia!
<dscassel> Our illustrious leader 2006-2010, Corey Burger actually stepped down a while ago.
 * FiReSTaRT looking over the application in its final form
<dscassel> He said he'd stick around and help with the reapproval process.
<dscassel> And now, he's quietly slipped away.
<dscassel> txwikinger and I have stepped in to take the role of "LoCo contact."
<hypatia> woot
<dscassel> And I want to emphasize that it's "contact" and not "team leader" or anything like that.
<FiReSTaRT> looking good.. i don't see why we wouldn't get approved
<dscassel> Our job is to act as contact for the LoCo council, so they don't have to go trying to find people.
<FiReSTaRT> how are we gonna select our new jefe?
<BobJonkman> Do we need a Grand Poohbah?
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: We just did. Kind of. Like I said, we're more of an autonomous colective.
<dscassel> :)
<dscassel> Ideally, people just kind of get on with things.
<FiReSTaRT> ahh ok.. i thought it was an interim measure.. not that i feel an overwhelming need for someone on top.. it was more like idle curiosity
<hypatia> i think if it doesn't work, we can talk elections
<hypatia> but let's see how they do? :)
<dscassel> As far as I can tell, all a LoCo does, nationally, is run a website and maintain a few channels of communication.
<FiReSTaRT> hypatia: won't hear any argument from me (another indicator that we're ok without a single head)
<dscassel> I'd like to see groups spring up on a local level.  And I'm not too picky about how they run themselves, either.
<dscassel> So long as everyone plays nice.
<FiReSTaRT> darcy: was it michael who wanted to run the show in toronto or am i way off?
<dscassel> Michael? Is this recent?
<FiReSTaRT> darcy: actually pretty stale.. probably at least 6 months old
<dscassel> Is that genii?
<FiReSTaRT> darcy: not sure.. i know i added him on the msn at the time but we never really got into it and haven't talked here
<dscassel> Right now, hypatia is pretty much heading up Ubuntu Toronto, by virtue of the fact that she's here and she ran a release party. :)
<FiReSTaRT> again, no arguments from me
<hypatia> the current toronto plan is to alternate between hacklab and linuxcaffe
<dscassel> I don't want people to get territorial or anything, either.  We should be able to work together.
<dscassel> (I hope, anyway)
<FiReSTaRT> good plan.. actually i like the idea of being out and about, with the only real constraint being suitable locations
<dscassel> Anyway, I'm going to be contacting the people with team admin status on Launchpad and see if they still want to participate.
<FiReSTaRT> that's especially true for release parties where you REALLY need rj45 for installs
<dscassel> And do a little bit of clean-up if they've moved on.
<dscassel> We'll probably set up an admin team that we can add people to, but we can talk about that more next meeting.
<hypatia> we did that with ubuntu women, it wasn't too tricky
<dscassel> Yeah, the website team is like that too.
<dscassel> (ubuntu-ca-website, that is)
<BobJonkman> Speaking of Website...
<dscassel> Indeed...
<dscassel> Website!
<hypatia> woooo website!
<dscassel> Uh, no update, really.  Still waiting on our ticket.
<BobJonkman> http://ubuntu-ca.org/
<dscassel> Kinda frustrating. People I've talked to are sympathetic, but we're not the only ones waiting around.
<FiReSTaRT> gotta love the red tape
<dscassel> As a reminder, our future website is at this temporary address: http://ubuntu-ca.jankeconsulting.ca/
<dscassel> Looks like the twitter feed broke at some point.
<dscassel> Anyway...
<dscassel> If there's nothing else, last item on the agenda tonight...
<dscassel> LUG Outreach!
<dscassel> I sent a message to the mailing list, talking about what I'm thinking on this one.
 * FiReSTaRT eagerly waiting for darcy to start some discussion on mailing list and with individuals :P
<FiReSTaRT> darcy: on a bit of a side-note, it looks like i'm not on it for some reason... ill add myself to it
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: Oh, yeah... It's been a busy few weeks.  The next few aren't goign to slow down, either. :)
<dscassel> Basically, if there's a LUG where you are, sign up on their mailing list and maybe attend a meeting.
<dscassel> Let them know that we exist and we can help them publicize any tangentially Ubuntu-related events.
<dscassel> And it would be nice if they'd join our ML, IRC and forum, so they can help people or get help as needed.
 * FiReSTaRT is pretty sure that hypatia knows that we exist :P
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: I mean TLUG or GTALUG.  Things like that.
<hypatia> FiReSTaRT: i'm aware, yes
<dscassel> Anyways... The Linux community is really disconnected AFAICT. I know about my LUG, but not much more than that.
<dscassel> Let's see if we can change that.
 * vikram sees no Canadian flag on http://ubuntu-ca.org/
<FiReSTaRT> that is a good idea and there isn't much info on the ecosystem out there
<BobJonkman> I think the whole tech community is disconnected from each other.
<dscassel> vikram: ubuntu-ca.org is problematic.  We're trying to move to a different site so we can mess with the theme, etc.
<BobJonkman> There are small movements afoot to fix that.  Gotta be profitable for someone...
 * FiReSTaRT on th elist
<vikram> We have something called CodeFactory in Ottawa, Have you heard of it?
<dscassel> There was CLUE (http://cluecan.ca/).  And I haven't ruled out working with them somehow.
<dscassel> Don't seem quite as active lately...
<vikram> http://thecodefactory.ca/
<vikram> I've given some Linux Boot Camp presentations there
<vikram> (rather open source boot camp)
<hypatia> i don't think CLUE really exists anymore
<hypatia> ottawa also has the ModLab
<dscassel> hypatia: I know Russel's still around doing stuff, but yeah.
<hypatia> http://artengine.ca/modlab/index.php/Main_Page
<dscassel> vikram: Maybe they'd be willing to let you give a presentation?
<dscassel> I'm going to try to figure out how to do a "getting involved in Ubuntu" talk.  I'll be happy to share whatever I come up with.
<hypatia> sweet!
<dscassel> That's all I had... If there's nothing else...?
<BobJonkman> The re-approval application says something about reviving LinuxFest-- does that tie in?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yeah, definitely.
<BobJonkman> tie in with outreach, &c?
<dscassel> I'm still sad about Linux fest.
<BobJonkman> Me too. FSOSS didn't seem a suitable alternative
<dscassel> No. I'd like to go, but it's not a user conf.
<BobJonkman> I heard someone talking about SoOnCon2011 already ;-)  Any Ubuntu tie-in to that?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: txwikinger is the one involved in the LinuxFest stuff.  He's being a bit coy about it (early days), but he might be willing to let you know what's going on there.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yeah, we'll probably do something.  I'm likely going to be there, anyway.
<dscassel> It's a different focus, though.  But there are lots of Ubuntu users there.
<dscassel> http://sooncon.ca/wiki/Main_Page
<hypatia> sooncon was awesome :D
<BobJonkman> Whoa!  2012!!
<vikram> haha
<dscassel> Yeah. :D
<hypatia> 2012 is SoOnCamp, which will also be epic
<hypatia> 2011 is going to hopefully be held in downtown toronto at...drumroll....
<hypatia> the bell lightbox
<hypatia> o_0
<dscassel> 2011 will be in Toronto. 2012 has taken over the front page due to epicness.
<hypatia> nerd camping ftw
<vikram> and whats with the logo even
<dscassel> :D
<dscassel> vikram: You're still looking at ubuntu-ca.org?
<dscassel> Don't look at it.  It's painful.
<vikram> no soonco.ca...
<dscassel> Oh, that.  I have no idea, actually.
<dscassel> I think it was just meant to look cool laser-etched on ABS plastic and side-lit by LEDs.
<dscassel> (That tends to be the sort of aesthetic this crowd goes for. :)
<vikram> I have a 1hr presentation to give to an Engineering Management class at the University of Ottawa this Wednesday on Using and Producing open sauce. Could throw some Ubuntuism into the mix
<dscassel> vikram: Awesome.
<dscassel> Mm, open sauce.
<hypatia> vikram: cool!  have you seen the "Producing Open Source Software" book the svn folks wrote?
<vikram> I've heard of it. Havent read it
<hypatia> it's great :)
<vikram> My talk will be very much about $$ related things. Politics, Legal issues. All the yucky stuff actually :)
<hypatia> that's a lot of what that book is about
<hypatia> :)
<hypatia> also worthwhile: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4216011961522818645
<willwh> hi guys
<willwh> sorry I'm late!
<dscassel> Hi willwh, just wrapping up. :)
<willwh> bah
<dscassel> Anything you'd like to add before we close it down?
<willwh> nope :)
<dscassel> (Feel free to stick around, of course :)
<vikram> I'll embed subliminal "Use Ubuntu" slides inbetween pages. Given the crowd is usually made up of Apple users. They might not even get it
<dscassel> Okay, I'll formally end the meeting.  Thanks everyone. :)
<dscassel> vikram: don't let me interrupt. :)
 * FiReSTaRT blows chunks at the very mention of (cr)apple
<vikram> Actually getting Apple consumers to use Ubuntu on the desktop is a good initiative in my opinion.
<FiReSTaRT> small market and most of them already received HUGE doses of kool-aid
<vikram> There are a lot more people using iPhones and Windows than an entire Apple ecosystem
<willwh> hey vikram; I'd be interesting to read your notes - as I obviously won't be at your talk
<willwh> that sounds like the kind of icky stuff I'm interested in.
<hypatia> there are plenty of people using iCrap who are unhappy with it :)
<vikram> really?
<hypatia> oh for sure
<willwh> indeed
<vikram> I thought the saying was "Apple users love their Macs, and PC users 'put up' with their PCs"
<willwh> well talking to a few friends, some devs...
<willwh> osx does some silly things
<willwh> especially in the shell
<vikram> Do you guys know whats happening with the *office on the next Ubuntu? Is it going to be libreoffice based or OO.org?
<hypatia> it's already go-oo
<hypatia> but i think the plan is to go with libreoffice
<willwh> well, many people are not so hot on oracle
<willwh> will be interesting to see what happens to OOo
<hypatia> snorcle
<vikram> I'm worried with all the brand recognition that would be lost if not going with openoffice
<willwh> I certainly think that is an issue vikram
<vikram> I mean people know what OpenOffice is. And even Microsoft has started actively campaigning against it. Its definitely a sign its on the way up
<dscassel> But if Oracle owns the brand and they're willing to let it stagnate, what's the alternative?
<vikram> (If you guys havent seen their latest campaign yet - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoZv6Gb_mYo )
<willwh> I have not.
<dscassel> Yeah, saw that. :)
<vikram> I dont know what Oracle is doing. They are chasing everyone using Java now with their "java patents"
<vikram> HTC and Motorola are now both in court because Google is too big for Oracle to chew on
<vikram> I wonder what would have happened if SUN didnt GPL Java before the acquisition. What might have happened
<willwh> hrm, interesting vid
<dscassel> Thank heavens for free software. :)
<vikram> Well Gandhi knew what he was talking about. All this modern management literature (Innovators Solution) just points to that business of incumbents first ignoring you. If you're keeping score, next stage is, we win
<vikram> I take that ad campaign as a "Hello  World. We now recognise openoffice as being on par with Microsoft Office"
 * BobJonkman is working on meeting minutes
<BobJonkman> We didn't really accomplish much, did we?
<dscassel> Thanks, BobJonkman
<dscassel> Not as many exciting things going on.
<dscassel> We're going to have to start making our own excitement. :)
<BobJonkman> Basically, we checked off each agenda item, nodded our heads and said "Yup, uh huh."
<hypatia> BobJonkman: much of the accomplishment is just in showing up
<hypatia> :)
<dscassel> BobJonkman: It would probably help if people had jobs, but I don't even know what *I*'m supposed to do half the time. :)
<BobJonkman> dscassel:  Well, as long as you know what to do the other half of the time :-)
<dscassel> One thing I like out of this is reporting on the stuff you've done.  Which I noticed got left out of this meeting.
 * dscassel said in passive voice, knowing full well he was the one who left it out.
<dscassel> Monthly report time is two weeks away, but it doesn't hurt.
<dscassel> Maybe we should formalize the city team thing a little.  Then have people do team reports at the meeting...
<dscassel> Maybe?
<hypatia> we should at least have reporting on the agenda for next meeting
<BobJonkman> There was the report on the Ottawa Ubuntu Hour
<BobJonkman> OK, minutes done.  Pls check and fix any deficiencies: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2010-11-14#Minutes
<dscassel> Awesome. Thanks, BobJonkman.
<dscassel> Ugh. OpenOffice.org just crashed gdm for the second time.
<dscassel> It really doesn't like me dragging stuff around this presentation.
<dscassel> I'm starting to believe that Microsoft video..
<KombuchaKip> Wow, Ubuntu Vancouver made a great promo video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i22efbYLj70
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-16
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
<hypatia> hey hiko_hitokiri, please turn off your /away script
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-17
<KombuchaKip> Avaneya first public announcement: https://www.avaneya.com/news/announcements/
<vikram> screenshots?
<Yompa> I guess it's too early for screen shots. If the project is young it could take a long time before anything that would represent the game visually is ready. I have no idea, just skimmed the FAQ myself.
#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-18
 * KombuchaKip apologizes to anyone who tried to read the newsletter from IE. It apparently chokes on trying to autodetect utf-16. Fixed now: https://www.avaneya.com/news/announcements/
#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-19
<bkanuka> hey, anyone out there?
<bkanuka> pshh don't pretend you have something better to do than sit on IRC all day :p
<dscassel> Canadians. We're productive, I guess.
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: Definitely.
#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-20
<bkanuka> hey anyone there?
<Yompa> Sure, but I probably have no answers if that's what you are looking for :-)
<bkanuka> cool. no im not really here for question.  I just joined the loco group
<bkanuka> i don't really know what a loco team is all about, but since I've set a few of my friends up on ubuntu, I figured I'm already half way to what you guys do
<Yompa> Haha, I think we are on the same level then. Not even sure what or where to join, just started browsing myself. Idling a bit on this channel to learn.
<bkanuka> ya okay.  I'm kinda wondering if there is a "leader"
<bkanuka> also, I want some ubuntu stickers! :p
<Yompa> I wouldn't expect a leader directly in a community like this. There are leading figures however. Some are on this channel I figure.
<Yompa> Stickers would be cool :-)
<Yompa> There is also a ubuntu-ca mailing list, that's usually more action than this channel.
<Yompa> *Strangely*
 * KombuchaKip yawns
 * dscassel is reading the log from yesterday.
<dscassel> bkanuka: what do you need?
<dscassel> bkanuka: (besides stickers? :)
<bkanuka> i don't actually need anything :P i was just saying, Im here.  I want to get involved in helping or spreading ubuntu
<dscassel> bkanuka: Awesome. :D
<dscassel> Where are you? Physically?
<bkanuka> I live in Kingston, ON.  I go to school at Queen's
<bkanuka> my parents live downtown toronto, so I'm there often
<dscassel> Cool.  We're starting to get Toronto events going again.  Having events in Kingston would be cool.
<bkanuka> there's not many people in Kingston :p
<bkanuka> but I was definitely thinking I could promote things here
<dscassel> I'm taking an "if you build it, they will come" approach.
<dscassel> Build it and publicize, anyway.
<bkanuka> ya - i agree with that
<dscassel> But yeah, whatever you think is best, really.
<dscassel> The easiest thing you can do, event-wise, is the Ubuntu Hour.
<bkanuka> please explain
<dscassel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<dscassel> It's just a regular, scheduled meetup at a local coffee shop or watering hole.
<dscassel> Provide a place for people to show up and say hi.  And maybe accost strangers with CDs.
<bkanuka> i can definitely do this
<dscassel> Fantastic. :)
<IdleOne> when accosting strangers, make sure not to sneak up on them :)
<IdleOne> We don't want people running away screaming and stuff
<dscassel> Yeah. Generally, you wait for them to come to you...
<bkanuka> haha ya
<dscassel> Put up a big sign and people drop by and ask what's up.
<bkanuka> well i go to university, so its really nothing for me to sit somewhere and do homework
<dscassel> Yup
<dscassel> That's the spirit. :D
<dscassel> There's also release parties every six months.
<dscassel> That can be big and elaborate, or it can be just a bunch of people meeting up at a pub or something.
<dscassel> I recommend starting with the latter. :)
<bkanuka> im gonna start with the hour first
<dscassel> Sounds good to me. :)
<bkanuka> will people have a problem with me "setting up" somewhere?
<dscassel> Generally, not really.  I haven't run into problems.
<dscassel> It's probably courteous to ask staff ahead of time...
<bkanuka> ya
<dscassel> When you have a time and place, add the event here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<dscassel> Then people in the Ubuntu community who happen to be in Kingston have a chance at finding it.
<bkanuka> okay
<IdleOne> take pictures and blog about it afterwards, come here and link us.
<dscassel> Yeah, that's much appreciated. :)
<IdleOne> and yeah, most places i am sure would be fine with having "customers" in their business but asking first is always nice.
<dscassel> If you're on twitter or identi.ca, tweet/dent about it using the #locoteams tag, and the !ubuntuca group on identi.ca
<bkanuka> okay
<IdleOne> bkanuka: basically it isn't hard to do just takes someone to go ahead and do it :)
<dscassel> Yup.  Just publicize a bit and go sit in a cafe. :)
<dscassel> Leigh (hypatia) was talking about starting on in Toronto, but I think she's been busy.
<dscassel> starting one, that is.
<bkanuka> I can do an hour a week
<bkanuka> do these things turn into tech support?
<dscassel> They can.
<dscassel> I've had one guy show up with tech support problems.
<dscassel> I wouldn't worry about trying to be an all-knowing expert.
<dscassel> If you can't solve the problem, show them the forums, or #ubuntu.  See if someone there can help.
<dscassel> Or askubuntu.com
<bkanuka> are there template advertisements?
<dscassel> I don't have one, but you can look around here: http://spreadubuntu.org/
<bkanuka> thats it.  i was trying to find that site :p
<bkanuka> in other news, have you patched your kernel with that ~200 line patch that speeds things up?
<bkanuka> if you dont know what i'm talking about i can find an article
<dscassel> Nope. I tend to avoid messing with the kernel.
<dscassel> At best, I'll maybe upgrade to mainline if I need to.  Or if it's the only way to get some hardware working.
<bkanuka> well then look forward to it getting pushed through to ubuntu
<bkanuka> it really works
<bkanuka> im always skeptical of any kind of quick fix, but this is really good
<dscassel> Good to know. :)
<bkanuka> oh now honestly, i was going to buy some stickers from canonical, but the shipping was pretty steep.  Is there somewhere in Canada I can buy them?
<dscassel> Not really.  I'm out of the new Canonical stickers, after the last couple events.
<dscassel> They come free in conference packs, if you're thinking about running a booth at a tech conference... :)
<dscassel> I can ask txwikinger and see if he has a better way to get them to you than ordering from Canonical.
<dscassel> I have some of System76's "Powered by Ubuntu" stickers with the old tricolour circle of friends.
<dscassel> as well as keyboard stickers to cover Windows logos. :)
<bkanuka> ya i saw system76's stickers
<dscassel> I can send those off to you if you want to /msg me your address.
<bkanuka> oh
<bkanuka> okay. thanks
<bkanuka> i don't know what you mean by /msg
<bkanuka> i've been on irc for like a day
<dscassel> private message.  Start with "/msg dscassel" on most clients. (I know it works on irssi...)
<dscassel> This channel is logged and posted publicly.  You may not want to put your address here. :)
<dscassel> You can also just email dscassel@gmail.com
<bkanuka> that's what i'll do before i get comfortable with irc
<dscassel> Sure. :)
<bkanuka> and right now im using empathy, and i know it's lacking some irc commands
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-14
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys
<elacheche_anis> Anybody is wake up here??
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
 * genii-around sips
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<KombuchaKip> Co-founder of social network site Diaspora, Ilya Zhitomirskiy, dies at 22: http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/co-founder-of-social-network-site-diaspora-ilya-zhitomirskiy-dies-at-22/2011/11/14/gIQA7m3LLN_story.html
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-15
<khoover> where's genji when you need a coffee?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<maverickpi> Mornin :)
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<willwh> hi folks :))
<willwh> BluesKaj: you around?
<willwh> I have a script at /etc/init.d/irssid
<willwh> everything works nicely, if I, sudo /etc/init.d/irssid start
<willwh> fires up in a screen session beautifully
<willwh> although, if I do, sudo update-rc.d defaults
<willwh> looks like everythign created ok - but the daemon does not fire up on boot
<willwh> I am not sure a) how to debug why not
<willwh> huh - where is genii? :D
<khoover> willwh, i'm mildly worried too; he wasn't here last night for coffee.
<willwh> :/
<willwh> johanbr: ! :)
<johanbr> hey there!
<khoover> last online was around noon yesterday, if my logs are to be trusted
<willwh> ye
<willwh> johanbr: I have an odd prob... maybe you can help :)
<willwh> http://majic.rs/book/initd-scripts/running-irssi-on-boot <- I set this up on my ubuntu server
<johanbr> I'll try... what's the problem?
<willwh> ran update-rc.d defaults irssid
<willwh> it runs fine if I invoke, /etc/init.d/irssid start
<willwh> but, sudo reboot, and there is nothing running when I ssh in to my box
<willwh> not sure how I go about debugging it's failing
<johanbr> willwh, try editing the kernel options in grub and boot without "splash" and "quiet"... that might tell you something more
<willwh> well - this is a remote box
<willwh> :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-16
<johanbr> willwh, sorry... was away for a bit
<willwh> genii-around: !! :D
<willwh> we were worried... :)
<willwh> where have you been?! :D
<willwh> somewhere exciting I trust?
<willwh> johanbr: np
<willwh> I mailed the guy who threw that together - he said he's going to take a peek at it
<johanbr> exactly what's the OS?
<genii-around> willwh: Heh. Work was busy and a 12.04 update broke my system so I had to wait ntil after work to figure it out
<willwh> cat /proc/version; Linux version 2.6.38-12-generic-pae (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) ) #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 28 16:11:32 UTC 2011
 * genii-around makes coffee
<johanbr> willwh, okay so it runs upstart... have a look at this: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<johanbr> specifically the "increase verbosity" part
<willwh> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<willwh> johanbr: so now I am compuzzled :D
<willwh> turn off quiet - turn on verbose
<willwh> nothing useful at all
<willwh> and indeed, even in boot.log
<willwh> it shows:
<willwh>  * Starting daemon irssid                                                                                                                                                              [ OK ]
<willwh> although there are some worrying entries in my boot.log
<willwh> Warning: DocumentRoot [/home/willwh/public_html] does not exist
<willwh> Warning: DocumentRoot [/home/willwh/drupalize/WowzaMediaServer/src] does not exist
<willwh> Warning: DocumentRoot [/home/willwh/drupalize/WowzaMediaServer/src] does not exist
<willwh> I think must be something bunk in one of my apache configs :)
<willwh> brb
<willwh> cause those dirs definitely exist
<willwh> cd ..
<willwh> wups :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<willwh> hiya BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey willwh
 * genii-around puts on a pot of coffee
<willwh> :D
 * BluesKaj upgrades to 12.04 on the other pc/testbox
<BluesKaj> if 12.04 is a solid OS with fewr bugs than 11.10 then I might stick with it til the next LTS on this pc , sonce it's our media-server
<johanbr> willwh, any luck with irssid?
<willwh> no
<willwh> I think I'm going to reinstall
<willwh> got a really weird issue
<willwh> someti,mes my screen sessions totally puke
<willwh> i.e. ctrl a+ g to open a new term inside screen
<willwh> and it ends up at will@web/(unreachable)
<willwh> so I think somethign mad broken
<johanbr> willwh, sounds like it
<johanbr> a reinstall may be the quickest option
<willwh> total pain in the rear though :)
<willwh> haha
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-17
<BluesKaj> hiyas
 * genii-around makes some very strong coffee
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-18
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Oldport> Hey\
<Oldport> Anybody here ?
<Oldport> anybody here from the arctic?
<sadsun> the netherlands, sorry
<sadsun> but it's cold here too
<sadsun> do u need help, Oldport ?
<Oldport> hahah
<Oldport> Not in ubuntu :)
<sadsun> where in then?
<Oldport> Just need some help in identifying some objects from the arctic
<Oldport> thought someone might be from arctic area
<sadsun> o_O objects?
<Oldport> costumes
<Oldport> and figurines.
<sadsun> from native american tribes or something?
<Oldport> yep
 * genii-around makes more coffee and thinks about carving a narwhal tusk
<sadsun> cool :)
<Oldport> genii has a 6th sense
<Oldport> one of the item is indeed somekind of carved tusk
 * sadsun is curious now
<Oldport> http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/3654/vs19704573a.jpg
<Oldport> heres one of the things
<Oldport> its a tusk
<sadsun> nice
<Oldport> or some kind of bone
<Oldport> its shaped like a wahle
<Oldport> im guessing its a whalebone
<Oldport> i knwo they used to make whalebone artifacts
<genii-around> Thats bone, yes
<sadsun> should photograph it together with a size reference
<sadsun> like a penny or something
<Oldport> i get it
<genii-around> My friend who was from Arctic Bay used to do a lot of stuff like this, I helped a bit. He would sell stuff to the local art stores, etc.
<Oldport> HxWxD: 1.6 x 1.1. x 4.6 cm
<Oldport> This one is quite old genii
<Oldport> My grandfather visited those areas in the 1920s
<Oldport> 1930s
<Oldport> something around that period
<Oldport> and this particular one looks a lot older than most the other stuff i have
<sadsun> is it just art or does it also have some function, like a button?
<genii-around> The tail of the whale is broken off, unfortunately :( But it does look interesting
<Oldport> he was an archaeologist by profession
<Oldport> by i dont know anything about this thing
<Oldport> didnt leave any references
<Oldport> but*
<Oldport> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4521/vs6926933.jpg
<Oldport> heres another weird thing
<Oldport> i think its some kind of goggles
<Oldport> very weird stuff
<sadsun> it's beautiful
<genii-around> That second one is definitely made of whalebone, I can tell by the grain ( it is fairly porous stuff)
<genii-around> Looks a variation on west coast thunderbird
<Oldport> what are those
<Oldport> I looked it up.
<genii-around> Might also be snow goggles
<Oldport> Thats what i thought
<Oldport> some kind of goggles.
<genii-around> ( although I don't see any through-holes)
<Oldport> its definite shaped and sized like goggles
<Oldport> heres a bunch of more weird things
<Oldport> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4941/vs1970456466.jpg
<sadsun> I think it functions like a baseball cap
<Oldport> I think these are just decorations
<Oldport> i think the middle and the right one are a lot older
<Oldport> hence the decoloration
<Oldport> some kind of ornaments perhaps
<genii-around> The goggle-things can also be for sleeping... it's hard to sleep sometimes when the sun is shining 24/7 ...
<genii-around> Of the three things there, hard to tell what the first is made from but looks like bone. The next two are ivory
<Oldport> are you from the arctic area genii?
<Oldport> that does make a lot of sense.
<genii-around> No. But my friend had me up there to visit a couple times, we would buy raw materials like soapstone, whalebone, etc to bring back for his carvings.
<genii-around> He was half Inuit half Welsh ( his dad went up there as a missionary, married a native girl )
<Oldport> cool
<Oldport> I have some inuit costumes
<genii-around> http://www.spiritwrestler.com/catalog/index.php?artists_id=397 is him
<Oldport> very cool
<Oldport> well
<Oldport> not definitely inuit
<Oldport> but some kind of indian items
<Oldport> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/139/tr165542011b.jpg
<Oldport> look at this
<Oldport> its quite something
<Oldport> i dont think theres a single bead missing on it
<genii-around> Looks like Ojibwe/Chippewa
<Oldport> looks a bit Iroquois
<genii-around> http://angelaswedberg.blogspot.com/2010/07/ca-1860s-plateau-bag-replica.html  shows the style I was thinking of
<genii-around> The shape is unusual, yes
<genii-around> Work, afk
<Oldport> :)
<Oldport> later
<sadsun> are you planning to sell them or something?
<Oldport> no
<Oldport> unless someone offers me a ridiculous bundle of cash
<Oldport> i dont know if its worth anything
<Oldport> but i think its unique
<Oldport> and i know its gotta be old
<Oldport> its at least 70-80 since he got it
<Oldport> and he kept it very well so it looks a lot older
<sadsun> maybe carbon date them?
<Oldport> lol
<Oldport> what would that help?
<Oldport> the materials are million years old
<Oldport> billion
<Oldport> at best it could tell me what materials they are
<Oldport> and when they were exposed to certain conditions
<sadsun> true
<Oldport> also theres probably a lot easier way to tell what materials its made off than doing spectrographic imaging
<Oldport> x-ray
<Oldport> or all that stuff
<Oldport> there are simpler ways to figure out the materials
<Oldport> but an expert could probably tell straight off
<sadsun> carbon dating tells the age of the material... (if it has any carbon in it)
<Oldport> spectographic imaging could tell the content of the materials
<sadsun> if it is bone, then it should contain carbon
<Oldport> xray
<Oldport> neutroniic microscope could also determine
<Oldport> but an expert could probably tell with a simple microscope
<sadsun> true
<sadsun> + with carbon dating u have to take a piece of the material and grind it to powder :(
<Oldport> also the material, as important as they may be, dont tell the entire story
<Oldport> the general design and the techniques used is probably the only way to determine culture of origin
<Oldport> machines cant do that yet
<Oldport> maybe they can
<sadsun> doubt it :)
<dscassel> They didn't say.  Just "limited time"
<dscassel> bah, wrong window
<dscassel> Hi all. :D
<genii-around> Hi dscassel !
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-19
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Oldport> hi
<Oldport> whatsip
<BluesKaj> relaxing morning coffee, Oldport , and you?
<Oldport> pretty good
<Oldport> i found a shiny 20$ coin
<Oldport> i never seen anything like it
<BluesKaj> really ? ...US or....?
<Oldport> yeah
<Oldport> its from 1911
<Oldport> really crazy
<Oldport> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6782/dp170361.jpg
<Oldport> look at it
<Oldport> you ever seen anythiig like that
<BluesKaj> din't think Canada struck any 20 buck coins
<BluesKaj> nope, never saw
<Oldport> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/8132/dp170360.jpg
<Oldport> thats the other side
<BluesKaj> comemerative  ?
<Oldport> i havent a clue
<BluesKaj> doesn't show any significant/special event
<Oldport> i think its just straight money
<Oldport> not some memorabilia
<BluesKaj> yeah, seems so
<Oldport> also
<Oldport> i think it might be gold
<Oldport> i dunno i should probably have someone look at it
<BluesKaj> where did you find it?
<Oldport> grandma's
<Oldport> but this is even before her time
<Oldport> thats like 100 years ago
<BluesKaj> numismatic expert can evaluate it, but usually for a fee
<BluesKaj> or research it on google
<BluesKaj> http://www.nfasales.com/twentydollargold.htm , scroll down to 1911
<Oldport> wow
<Oldport> pricing are insane
<Oldport> what is this MS64  PR67
<BluesKaj> dunno , may the auction company's inventory number or something like that
<Oldport> well i need to have someone look at it no question :)
<Oldport> prices vary between 1000$ to 1,000,000
<BluesKaj> oh absolutely
<Oldport> oh thats the grade
<Oldport> MS thing is grade for quality
<Oldport> i guess condition
<Oldport> PR = Poor, FR = Fair, AG = Almost Good, G = Good, VG = Very Good, F = Fine, VF = Very Fine, XF (EF) = Extra Fine, CH = Choice, AU = Almost Uncirculated, BU = Brilliant Uncirculated, MS = Mint State (Uncirculated or Unc.), PR = Proof
<BluesKaj> from the picture your coin looks darn good to me
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-20
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-12
<michael__> Hello
<michael__> anyone here
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-15
<dscassel> Handed off a box of 12.10 DVDs to the UW Computer Science Club. :)
<mcpherrin> dscassel: yay!
<mcpherrin> I need to re-install my laptop (I managed to muck up everything :P) so install media is convenient :)
<Chex> mcpherrin: it sure is, I need to rebuild my ancient AMD-XP server-desktop..
<Chex> 10.04 > 12.04 update totally mucked things up
<mcpherrin> I was fucking around with bumblebee and managed to break everything to the point where it's probably easier to start over
<mcpherrin> I really hate X.
<genii-around> X is a harsh mistress.
<mcpherrin> If there was a reasonable web browser that worked with a framebuffer instead of X, I'd never use X
<mcpherrin> (ie, Firefox)
<mcpherrin> maybe wayland.
<genii-around> links2 but then it doesn't have all the fun stuff like .. even javascript
 * genii-around runs!
<mcpherrin> w3m is better :p
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-18
<suhaib> test
<JemSoft> Hello there, from Toronto.
<JemSoft> How are you guys all???
<JemSoft> Is anybody interested in talking about Linux servers?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-11-12
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu online summit to start in 8 minutes. come join
<akiva-thinkpad> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22327/intro-by-michael-hall-keynote-by-rick-spencer/
#ubuntu-ca 2014-11-13
<CandianBacon> Waz up
<CandianBacon_> Eyy boii
<CandianBacon_> What's up guys
<CandianBacon__> Not much bro
<CandianBacon___> Yeah nothing much
<Hingle> swag
<CandianBacon> This sucks in her
<HingleMcCringleb> swag
<CandianBacon___> Eyy boii
<CandianBacon__> What's up mang
<CandianBacon_> Swag
<HingleMcCringleb> swiggity swotty
<HingleMcCringleb> yolo
#ubuntu-ca 2015-11-12
<Fre3Bear> And hello
<azend|vps> Fre3Bear: hi
<Fre3Bear> Hey azend
<azend|vps> Fre3Bear: your nick reminds me of wikibear
<azend|vps> hehe wikibear
<Fre3Bear> Lol oh really? Don't know what you're talking about.
<azend|vps> Fre3Bear: http://mashable.com/2014/02/20/wikibear
<azend|vps> http://teamcoco.com/category/tags/wikibear
<Fre3Bear> I am afraid.
<azend|vps> the conan videos are what makes it funny
#ubuntu-ca 2017-11-19
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<diogenes_> afternoon
<BluesKaj> afternoon where you are. it's morming in Canada
<diogenes_> I'm in Utopia
<BluesKaj> that's nice ;-)
<BluesKaj> so what's happeninhg in utopia, diogenes_ ?
<BluesKaj> happening even
<diogenes_> well today we celebrate the Day of the Sun here
<diogenes_> everyone is celebrating and enjoying, dacing singing
<BluesKaj> Day of ther Sun, what does that signify on nov 19?
<diogenes_> nov? remember it's Utopia, we have a different calendar here,
<BluesKaj> ahh eastern orthodox, got it
<diogenes_> nah, not really
